# Dem Süchtigen die Pulle wegnehmen



## Ceiwyn (6. März 2011)

Normalerweise ist es meine Art ja nicht, solche persönlichen Threads hier zu verfassen, vor allem weil der Betroffene unter Umständen das hier mitlesen könnte, aber da es mit PC-Sucht zu tun hat, kann ich hier vielleicht den ein oder anderen Ratschlag ernten. Und bevor die Spitzfindigen kommen: Es handelt sich hierbei nicht um mich, ich will keine Ratschläge für mich selbst. Okey, here we go.

Einer meiner Cousins ist offensichtlich WoW-süchtig, fangen wir allerdings mit der Vorgeschichte an. Er ist mittlerweile 28, hat eine Ausbildung als Elektriker, ist aber schon einige Jahre arbeitslos. Dazwischen jobbte er immer wieder mal hier, mal da, aber wurde entweder wegen mangelnder Leistung entlassen oder gab es auf, weil es sich von den Spritkosten her nicht rechnete. Auch seine Freundin verließ ihn, als ihm ihre Eltern WoW zu Weihnachten schenkten - oder auch erst kurz danach, jedenfalls ist er schon geraume Zeit solo. Er wohnt noch bei seiner Mutter im Haus und liegt ihr, da er nun jede Arbeit seit einem Jahr aufgegeben hat, permanent auf der Tasche. Geht nicht zum Arbeitsamt, schreibt keine Bewerbungen, aber fährt oft 250 Kilometer nach Frankfurt, um einen Ingame-Freund zu treffen, der dann auch wieder von der Mutter verköstigt wird. Der jüngere Sohn hat kaum noch Kontakt mit seinem Bruder, da er nicht dauernd um Geld angepumpt werden will. Auch Freunde gibt es de facto keine.

Derzeitige Situation also: Arbeits- und beziehungslos und wohnt noch zu Hause mit 28. Er verlässt das Zimmer nur, um sich das Essen abzuholen. Ansonsten verläßt er es höchstens zum Toilettengang, Waschen und Rasieren wird überbewertet. Die Eltern reagierten und wollten ihm das Internet abdrehen, daraufhin drohte er indirekt mit Suizid (er würde sich etwa antun). Jetzt haben die Eltern natürlich Angst und lassen alles durchgehen. Sein Psychotherapeut stellte ihm daraufhin eine Einweisung in Aussicht, sollte er noch mal so eine Reaktion zeigen. Folge: Er geht nicht mehr zum Psychotherapeuten. Mein Cousin willigte allerdings ca. zu Weihnachten ein, in eine Tagesklinik zu gehen. Allerdings dauert es natürlich, bis dort ein Platz frei wird. Solange wird weitergezockt. Eine gewisse Einsicht zeigt er also. Allerdings schiebt er jede Schuld von sich. Freundin ist schuld, weil die Schluss gemacht hat, die Eltern, weil sie ihm das Internet nicht rechtzeitig abgedreht haben und überhaupt alle, nur nicht er selbst. Als seine Mutter ihn fragte, wie er sich das denn vorstelle, ob er wirklich erwarte, dass sie ihm mit 28 noch alles bezahle, antwortete er allen Ernstes: "Ja." 

Nun ist die Frage, was zu tun ist. Ob das mit der Klinik überhaupt klappt, ist schon sehr fraglich. Ich hab meiner Tante bisher folgende Ratschläge gegeben, die sie aber aus Angst nicht umsetzen will:

- behaupten, man könne sich das Internet nicht mehr leisten (sie sind zwar nicht arm, aber auch nicht wohlhabend), er müsse etwas dazuverdienen, wenn er weiterspielen möchte.

- Internet abdrehen und es auf den Provider schieben - da er kein Konto, keine Kreditkarte und überhaupt keine Kohle hat, ist er da komplett handlungsunfähig.

- einen Brief an das Betreuungsgericht schreiben, dass er offensichtlich nicht zurechnungsfähig ist (Vernachlässigung seiner Hygiene, Suiziddrohung) und ihn via richterlichen Beschluss einweisen und ihm seine Mündigkeit entziehen lassen. Das wäre der harte Weg, aber in den Monaten, die er dann in einer Klinik verbringt, wird er sicher rehabilitiert.

- die gnadenlose Möglichkeit: Versuch, an die Accoundaten zu kommen und alles zu vernichten. Die Möglichkeit ziehe ich nicht wirklich in Erwägung, höchstens er würde zustimmen.

Warum lassen wir ihn nicht einfach weiter rumsuchten, er ist doch volljährig? Die Frage wird garantiert gestellt, also beantworte ich sie im Voraus:

Keine Eltern werfen gern die Kinder aus dem Haus, aber sie lassen sich auch nicht gerne auf der Tasche liegen. Mit 28, nach Reha vielleicht mit 30, jahrelang arbeitloser Elektriker mit großen Lücken im Lebenslauf, wie soll man da noch beim heutigen Arbeitsmarkt denn jemals einen Job finden, von dem man leben kann? Eigentlich ist seine Existenz schon zerstört, bevor er sie wirklich aufgebaut hat.

So, nun hoffe ich, den ein oder anderen Vorschlag zu bekommen. Meine Mutter nimmt das schon ein wenig mit, von meiner Tante erst gar nicht zu reden.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (6. März 2011)

Knallhart alles abstellen und fertig. Mein Bruder hat wegen WoW eine Beziehung und ein Jahr Schule in den Sand gesetzt, meine Eltern sind wegen WoW geschieden. Die Kuscheltherapie bringt da nix. Der Account muss weg und basta. Aber wer von sich aus keine Einsicht zeigt, hat da verdammt schlechte Karten. Und irgendwie bezweifle ich, dass die Eltern da hart genug durchgreifen.

Sorry, aber hier geht's um ein Spiel, nicht um Alkohol oder Drogen. Da entsteht keine körperliche Abhängigkeit. Sowas kann man knallhart abstellen und unterbinden. Mal vor die Tür gehen und den Feuerball bewundern, den unsere Erde umkreist. Und kommt mir nicht mit angeblichen Studien, die belegen wollen, dass man von WoW & Co. abhängig werden und Entzugserscheinungen bekommen kann. Abstellen hilft.

Vorher ist an sowas wie eine regelmäßige Arbeit oder eine eigene Bleibe doch überhaupt nicht zu denken.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. März 2011)

Im die echte Welt Wieder Schmackhaft machen, er flieht eindeutig in eine andere Welt, in dem Fall halt wow.
Oder Radikale Lösung, du Schnaps sein Pc Schmeißt in vor seinen Augen aus dem Fenster.


----------



## M1ghtymage (6. März 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Sorry, aber hier geht's um ein Spiel, nicht um Alkohol oder Drogen. Da entsteht keine körperliche Abhängigkeit. Sowas kann man knallhart abstellen und unterbinden.



Körperliche Abhängigkeit? Dass ich nicht lache. Niemand stirbt, weil er seine Zigarrette nicht raucht/Wodka nicht trinkt/dope nicht spritzt. Soetwas wie "ich kann nichts dafür, ich muss das tun weil ich abhängig bin" ist eine billige Ausrede für schwache Menschen. Die Leute, die bei Suchtbekämpfung jemanden/etwas brauchen, werden es sowieso nie schaffen oder zumindest nie stabil bleiben. Das ist alles psychisch bedingt. Er wird nur aufhören können, wenn er das selbst will. Die Frage ist also nicht, wie man ihn vom Spiel fern hält; sondern, wie man ihn dazu bringt es selbst zu wollen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. März 2011)

Junges Gemüse wie wir können natürlich leicht von "sofort abstellen" reden, aber aus der Sicht der Eltern ist das schwierig, wenn der Sohn erst mal mit "sich etwas antun" droht. Wer hätte da als Elternteil nicht Angst? Aus deren Perspektive bliebe wohl nur eine Klinik.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (6. März 2011)

Wenn die Situation wirklich so drastisch und extrem ist wie du geschildert hast würde ich meinem Cousin, meiner Familie und mir selber einfach einen riesen gefallen tun, seinen Account hacken und an den meist Bietensten verhökern und ihm das Geld geben sobald er sich abgeregt hat. PC wegwerfen bringt nix dann kauft er sich nen neuen, am besten wieder mit "geliehenem" Geld von Mama.
In spätestens nem halben Jahr wird er dir dankbar sein und wieder im Leben stehen. Ich glaube kaum das er sich was antuhen würde wenn man ihm den Account kappen würde...soetwas ist immer schnell daher gesagt aber da gehört schon einiges mehr dazu als WoW-Süchtig zu sein (Zumal das keine körperliche Sucht ist, wie Berserkerkitten schon geschrieben hat).


----------



## Dracun (6. März 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Niemand stirbt, weil er seine Zigarrette nicht raucht/Wodka nicht trinkt/dope nicht spritzt. Soetwas wie "ich kann nichts dafür, ich muss das tun weil ich abhängig bin" ist eine billige Ausrede für schwache Menschen.


Diese Aussage ist leider nicht ganz korrekt. Es besteht die Möglichkeit das ein Mensch, der seine Suchtmittel verliert bzw dem seine Suchtmittel entzogen werden, daran sterben kann. Du musst wissen ein Entzug ist ein ziemlicher Streßfaktor für den Körper und bei zu viel Streß kann das Herz aufhören zu schlagen. Dies nennt man Herzstillstand und führt, wenn nicht rechtzeitig behandelt, zum Tod.
Des weiteren kannst du Menschen, die eine seelische bzw eine körperliche Abhänigkeit haben, nicht alle als schwach ansehen. Dies ist, in allen Fällen einer Sucht, eine Krankheit (deswegen heißt es ja Suchtkranke und nicht Süchtige) die behandelt werden kann und sollte und das am besten mit professioneller Hilfe.

@TE .. Nun ich würde vor weiteren Aktionen eine Spezialklinik um Rat fragen bzw eine Beratungsstelle aufsuchen und sich dort besser beraten lassen.
Denke mal damit ist euch eher geholfen.

Gruß


----------



## Berserkerkitten (6. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Junges Gemüse wie wir können natürlich leicht von "sofort abstellen" reden, aber aus der Sicht der Eltern ist das schwierig, wenn der Sohn erst mal mit "sich etwas antun" droht. Wer hätte da als Elternteil nicht Angst? Aus deren Perspektive bliebe wohl nur eine Klinik.



Nichts gegen die Eltern, aber sowas entsteht doch nicht erst über Nacht. Ich glaube ja nicht, dass jemand, der mit 28 noch bei Mutti lebt und außer WoW nix macht sich zum Suizid aufraffen kann, aber wenn da ernsthafte Gefahr besteht, dann bleibt wohl nur das, was Dracun schon gesagt hat -> Klinik, Beratung, Hilfe holen. Und hoffen, dass die sich der Sache etwas besser annehmen, auch wenn ich meine Zweifel habe.

Heutzutage ist irgendwie alles eine Krankheit oder ein Syndrom, gegen alles gibt's Therapien und Medikamente. Warum nicht einfach cold turkey? Rechner weg und Schluss. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, zahlen die Eltern für den ganzen Kram und nicht der Filius. Ist diese Drohung vom ihm denn wirklich ernstzunehmen? Irgendwie kommt mir das vor wie bei nem Kleinkind, das droht, so lange die Luft anzuhalten, bis es seinen Willen bekommt. Und das scheint bei ihm bisher prima geklappt zu haben.


----------



## The Paladin (6. März 2011)

Ich bin zwar erst 19, aber ich würde es so machen (Ich bin zwar WoW Spieler, aber nach jeder 2 Monatskarte mache ich ca 3 - 5 Monate Pause).

Also, ich würde versuchen an die Account-daten zu kommen. Es gibt ja bei WoW die Funktion dass die Eltern die Spielzeit regulieren können. Also können die ja einstellen dass er am Anfang z. B. 6 Stunden am Tag spielen darf und jede Woche ne halbe Stunde weniger oder pro Monat 1 Stunde weniger. Wie viel Zeit sie eben haben wollen.

MfG Ivan the Paladin


----------



## M1ghtymage (6. März 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Diese Aussage ist leider nicht ganz korrekt. Es besteht die Möglichkeit das ein Mensch, der seine Suchtmittel verliert bzw dem seine Suchtmittel entzogen werden, daran sterben kann. Du musst wissen ein Entzug ist ein ziemlicher Streßfaktor für den Körper und bei zu viel Streß kann das Herz aufhören zu schlagen. Dies nennt man Herzstillstand und führt, wenn nicht rechtzeitig behandelt, zum Tod.
> Des weiteren kannst du Menschen, die eine seelische bzw eine körperliche Abhänigkeit haben, nicht alle als schwach ansehen. Dies ist, in allen Fällen einer Sucht, eine Krankheit (deswegen heißt es ja Suchtkranke und nicht Süchtige) die behandelt werden kann und sollte und das am besten mit professioneller Hilfe.
> 
> @TE .. Nun ich würde vor weiteren Aktionen eine Spezialklinik um Rat fragen bzw eine Beratungsstelle aufsuchen und sich dort besser beraten lassen.
> ...



Das glaube ich nicht zu 100%. Wenn ich sowas hör wie " Ich habe eine krankheitsbedingte Shoppingsucht, ich kann nichts dagegen tun" bekomme ich richtig Hass. Nicht jede Dummheit oder Schwäche des Menschen ist eine Krankheit. Man sollte etwas mehr Selbstverantwortung zeigen, statt alles auf andere zu schieben. Es ist reine Kopfsache, ob du mit bspw. Drogen anfängst, weitermachst und dann nicht aufhörst.


----------



## llcool13 (6. März 2011)

MMO Sucht, Spielesucht im allgemeinen, ist heutzutage schon ein ernstes Thema und weiter verbreitet als so einige denken oder zugeben wollen. 


Und wie man an diesem Beispiel hier sieht:



Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> ...meine Eltern sind wegen WoW geschieden...



...ist das auch nicht nur ein Problem der jüngeren Generation. 

Wie gesagt. Man darf sowas auf gar keinen Fall unterschätzen. Man kann sich sogar sein Leben damit ruinieren.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. März 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht zu 100%. Wenn ich sowas hör wie " Ich habe eine krankheitsbedingte Shoppingsucht, ich kann nichts dagegen tun" bekomme ich richtig Hass.



Vielen Leuten ist es peinlich über so eine Krankheit zu reden und sie lassen sich dann erstmal nicht helfen.


Erst wenn sie dann richtig Probleme haben, aus denen sie nicht mehr rauskommen vertrauen sich die Menschen jmd. an.

Und diese Menschen dann zu hassen, nunja. Dass das nicht gut ist, brauch ich wohl hoffentlich nicht zu sagen.


----------



## Chillers (6. März 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> @TE .. Nun ich würde vor weiteren Aktionen eine Spezialklinik um Rat fragen bzw eine Beratungsstelle aufsuchen und sich dort besser beraten lassen.
> Denke mal damit ist euch eher geholfen.
> 
> Gruß



Die Eltern können ihm neben der Hauruck-Methode, die oft zu Verzweiflungstaten oder Aggression führt, auch noch indirekt versuchen zu helfen.
Wahrscheinlich ist er selber in einer Sackgasse und findet den Weg heraus nicht (mehr). Keine Perspektive, was zu tun ist oder was man alles machen könnte.

Also als Eltern z.B. den Sachbearbeiter bei der ArGe (Agentur für Arbeit) kontaktieren, Problem schildern, dort nachfragen, welche Möglichkeiten für ihn bestehen, wie man helfen kann.
Weiterbildung, Umschulung...einen Schulabschluss nachholen/upgraden?
Vielleicht gibt es ja dort eine Möglichkeit für ihn, wieder ins *normale* Leben zurück zu finden.
Glaubt mir, er wird selber mit seiner Situation nicht zufrieden, sondern sehr frustriert sein.

Natürlich kommt es auch hier (ArGe) auf einen engagierten Sachbearbeiter an, der auch über alle Möglichkeiten, die es zum unterstützen gibt
1. informiert ist
2. bereit ist, diese weiterzugeben.
Trifft man auf einen Sesselsitzer, sollte man sich den Bereichs-/Abteilungsleiter geben lassen. Die reagieren empfindlich auf lethargische Mitarbeiter, da die ArGe selbst oft, was Anzahl der Mitarbeiter/Erreichen von Zielen angeht, in der Kritik steht.
Dies setzt natürlich Engagement bei den Eltern und ein dickes Fell voraus, wie überall im Leben. Sich nicht! abwimmeln lassen!!!

Eine andere Möglichkeit ist, im Bekannten-/Verwandtenkreis nachzuhören, ob da jemand ist, der ihm einen Job oder eine Beschäftigung vermitteln, bzw. ihn selber anstellen kann.
Und sei es einmal erst auf 400/Euro oder der geringbeschäftigten Basis.
Er muss sich zunächst einmal wertgeschätzt, nicht abgehakt fühlen und womöglich die tägliche Routine (aufstehen um...fertigmachen bis...einsetztbar von...Ende Schicht...Feierabend) neu lernen.
Was interessiert ihn überhaupt außer WoW und der eingeschlagene Weg des Elektrikers?

Das solltet ihr auch fragen.


----------



## Dracun (6. März 2011)

Tut mir Leid dem muss ich noch einmal widersprechen. Wenn es so einfach wäre, gäbe es sicherlich viel weniger Suchtberatungstellen. Und eine Kaufsucht ist meistens nur ein Symptom für etwas weitaus schlimmeres. So was kann man nur mit einer Therapie raus finden und auch behandeln. Alkoholiker zum Beispiel sind krank und brauchen beim Entzug ärztliche Hilfe sei es physiologisch oder psychologisch. Ein trockener Alkoholiker ist für den Rest seines Lebens ein Alkoholiker. Dies kann man auch mit jahrelanger Therapie nicht unterbinden. Deswegen brauchen trockene Alkoholiker "eigentlich" für den Rest ihres Lebens eine psychologische Therapie, damit der Psychiater sofort merkt wenn etwas den Patienten wieder in die Sucht schiebt. Dies kannst du im übrigen bei allen Süchtigen als weiter führenden Maßnahme nehmen. Den zu 95% aller Fälle reicht ein kleiner Funke und man ist wieder drin im Kreislauf. Und ab dem Zeitpunkt resignieren die meisten Suchtkranken und lassen sich einfach fallen. Deswegen ist eine Person, die in solchen Momenten den Patienten auffängt, unausweichlich. Sei es ein guter Freund,der denjenigen zu einem Facharzt bringt oder ein Psychologe.

Leider ist es in, meiner Meinung nach, 95 % der Fälle nicht einfach nur ein sei stark und leb dein leben wieder, sondern ein langjähriger Prozess.


----------



## Schrottinator (6. März 2011)

Da ich selbst im Bekanntenkreis auch sowas erlebt habe und das Resultat am Ende echt schockierend war (bei ihm war es nicht WoW, sondern zocken im allgemeinen und eben gnadenlose Lustlosigkeit, was arbeiten angeht), würde ich mal über professionelle Hilfe nachdenken. Und wichtig ist auch, dass man den Drang, den jeweiligen zu verprügeln, unterdrückt.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (6. März 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid dem muss ich noch einmal widersprechen. Wenn es so einfach wäre, gäbe es sicherlich viel weniger Suchtberatungstellen. Und eine Kaufsucht ist meistens nur ein Symptom für etwas weitaus schlimmeres. So was kann man nur mit einer Therapie raus finden und auch behandeln. Alkoholiker zum Beispiel sind krank und brauchen beim Entzug ärztliche Hilfe sei es physiologisch oder psychologisch. Ein trockener Alkoholiker ist für den Rest seines Lebens ein Alkoholiker. Dies kann man auch mit jahrelanger Therapie nicht unterbinden. Deswegen brauchen trockene Alkoholiker "eigentlich" für den Rest ihres Lebens eine psychologische Therapie, damit der Psychiater sofort merkt wenn etwas den Patienten wieder in die Sucht schiebt. Dies kannst du im übrigen bei allen Süchtigen als weiter führenden Maßnahme nehmen. Den zu 95% aller Fälle reicht ein kleiner Funke und man ist wieder drin im Kreislauf. Und ab dem Zeitpunkt resignieren die meisten Suchtkranken und lassen sich einfach fallen. Deswegen ist eine Person, die in solchen Momenten den Patienten auffängt, unausweichlich. Sei es ein guter Freund,der denjenigen zu einem Facharzt bringt oder ein Psychologe.
> 
> Leider ist es in, meiner Meinung nach, 95 % der Fälle nicht einfach nur ein sei stark und leb dein leben wieder, sondern ein langjähriger Prozess.



Hm. Aber wenn jemand nur daheim rumsitzt, WoW spielt, keinen Bock auf Arbeit hat und die Eltern sich schüchtern zurückhalten... Bei Alkoholikern stimme ich Dir voll zu, aber rumgammeln und nur WoW zocken ist für mich nicht zwangsläufig eine Sucht. Eher schamloses Ausnutzen von Hotel Mama. Mal ehrlich - sie bezahlt ja alles und setzt ihm auch nicht die Pistole auf die Brust. Ich weiß nicht, wie lange das schon so geht, aber wer so aufwächst, der nutzt das womöglich aus. Würde ich vermutlich auch tun.


----------



## seanbuddha (6. März 2011)

Reden. Erstmal Reden. Wenn ers nicht kapiert, Pc abstellen, zur not den Pc einfach rausschmeissen oder Internet abklemmen. Anders lernt ers nicht. Vielleicht mal mit ihm einen Saufen gehen, vielleicht kommen da mehr Probleme ans Licht.


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> - einen Brief an das Betreuungsgericht schreiben, dass er offensichtlich nicht zurechnungsfähig ist (Vernachlässigung seiner Hygiene, Suiziddrohung) und ihn via richterlichen Beschluss einweisen und ihm seine Mündigkeit entziehen lassen. Das wäre der harte Weg, aber in den Monaten, die er dann in einer Klinik verbringt, wird er sicher rehabilitiert.



Den Punkt zumindest kannst du knicken.

Eine Betreuung mit Aufenthaltsbestimmungsrecht (notwendig für eine Einweisung) gegen den Willen des Betroffenen geht nur bei klarer Fremd- oder Selbstgefährdung. (die indirekte Drohung ich tu mir was an wenn ihr das I-net abdreht reicht da noch lange nicht)


----------



## Chillers (6. März 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid dem muss ich noch einmal widersprechen. .



Du widersprichst mir gar nicht. Oder ich Dir. (falls ich gemeint war).
Gute, professionelle Hilfe, eine gute!Suchtklinik ist das A und O als Begleitung.
Aber finde die erstmal.
Auch in diesem Bereich gibt es viel zu viele, die sich Nischen schaffen, um etwas zu verdienen/das eigene Leben abzusichern. Da wird therapiert bis zum Punkt X, bis austherapiert ist, Kassen nix mehr zahlen.
Der Patient steht da, wo er vorher war.
Da muss einiges ineinander greifen, damit es funxt. Suchttherapie/das emotionale Auffangen durch Verwandte/Bekannte/Freunde/ Hilfe durch die ArGe, ehrenamtliches tun?/Anstellung.

Am ehesten wird den Leuten aus einem funktionierenden Verwandten-/Bekanntenkreis heraus geholfen. Mit Unterstützung einer guten Suchtberatung. Und vielleicht noch mit Begleitung.


----------



## Dracun (6. März 2011)

nee i meinte M1ghtymage ... sry beim Tippen seid ihr einfach dazwischen gerutscht


----------



## Berserkerkitten (6. März 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> nee i meinte M1ghtymage ... sry beim Tippen seid ihr einfach dazwischen gerutscht



Hehe. Jaaa, ganz so easy, wie er es darstellt, ist es m.M. auch nicht. Dann gäbe es nicht so viele Methadonkliniken. Aber das hat mit WoW-"Sucht" zum Glück nix zu tun.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (6. März 2011)

@Berserkerkitten 

also gerad als mod solltest du vor dem antworten auch lesen was geschrieben wurde. er drohte bereits mit suizid. also nix mit einfach abstellen. zumal einfach abstellen in den wenigsten fällen wohl sinn machen würde.
überleg mal was passieren könnte. jemand ist ganzen tag nur am zocken, hat sonst keine freunde nichts. und auf einmal kann er nicht einmal mehr zocken.
was geht dann wohl in demjenigem vor? 
das man ja mal rausgehen, freunde suchen, sonstwas machen könnte? sicher nicht. ich würde da eher mit verzweiflung/panik rechnen. möglicherweise sogar totaler nervenzusammenbruch.

also ohne irgendeine ahnung zu haben mal solche kommentare abzulassen finde ich schon heftig.

hier scheint es ein recht heftiger fall zu sein. ohne professionelle hilfe wird da nichts gehen.
von daher ab in die therapie.


und an die mods ein vorschlag:
verbietet solche threads, damit nicht leute mit halbwissen alles noch schlimmer machen. es gibt foren wo sich die leute wirklich mit sucht auskennen und ratschläge geben.
hier können manche ratschläge alles verschlimmern und damit haben solche threads hier nix verloren.


----------



## tear_jerker (6. März 2011)

ganz radikal mit der sendung " schluss mit hotel mama" drohen. soltle er mal den knebelvertarg von googeln udn überlegen ob er das möchte


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (6. März 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> ganz radikal mit der sendung " schluss mit hotel mama" drohen. soltle er mal den knebelvertarg von googeln udn überlegen ob er das möchte



genau wegen solchen kommentaren, die möglicherweise noch jemand ernstnimmt, haben solche threads hier nix verloren.


----------



## tear_jerker (6. März 2011)

das war durchaus ernst gemeint. ich habe einen guten freund bei einer mediengesellschaft der die sendungen dafür schneidet etc und kandidaten aussucht. wenn du den wisch unterschrieben hast vergeht einem ganz schnell das lachen. außerdem ist bloß stellen ein sehr starke variante einen süchtigen ein spiegel vor zu halten


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (6. März 2011)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> überleg mal was passieren könnte. jemand ist ganzen tag nur am zocken, hat sonst keine freunde nichts. und auf einmal kann er nicht einmal mehr zocken.
> was geht dann wohl in demjenigem vor?



"Oh scheiße ich hab 3 oder vllt sogar 4 Jahre meines Lebens mit WoW verschwendet, lag meiner Mutter auf der Tasche, bin 28 jahre alt hab im Leben nix erreicht und es ist höchste Zeit den Arsch hoch zukriegen."

Das wird in ihm vorgehen.


----------



## Chillers (6. März 2011)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> "Oh scheiße ich hab 3 oder vllt sogar 4 Jahre meines Lebens mit WoW verschwendet, lag meiner Mutter auf der Tasche, bin 28 jahre alt hab im Leben nix erreicht und es ist höchste Zeit den Arsch hoch zukriegen."
> 
> Das wird in ihm vorgehen.



Man sieht und liest, dass es unklug ist, eine Fragestellung wie im thread beschrieben, hier in diesem Forum zu posten.
address-> error


----------



## Shaila (6. März 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Knallhart alles abstellen und fertig.



Das ist schon mal der schlechteste Vorschlag im Thread und sollte nicht wegen der Nutzlosigkeit, sondern viel mehr wegen der Gefahr die sich aus den Folgen ergeben ignoriert werden. Man muss das Ganze mal Anders angehen: Was ist eine Sucht? Eine Sucht ist gleich zu setzen mit einem Teufelskreis und Teufelskreise lassen sich nur extrem schwer durchbrechen. Wichtig ist, dass die Sucht ein Teil des Teufelskreis ist, nicht aber unbedingt die Ursache des Problems. In 95% der Fälle ist die Sucht das Ventil, der Ausgang ohne den man durchdrehen würde. Eine Sucht entsteht dann wenn viele verschiedene Arten von Problemen aufeinandertreffen.

Du wirst in diesem Forum keine hilfreichen Tipps bekommen, zumindest nicht von jenen, die nicht ähnliches durchgemacht oder miterlebt haben. Man kann so etwas wie eine Sucht nicht einfach "erklären". Um zu begreifen wie grausam sie ist, muss man es selbst durchlebt haben, sonst wird man nicht verstehen können was wirklich im Kopf des Betroffenen vorgeht. Eine Sucht wird häufig unterschätzt. Man ruft halt einfach: Du Suchti und denkt sich nichts weiteres dabei. Gerade was die PC - Spiele - Sucht betrifft, welche noch auf wenig "Verständniss" stößt. Viele haben bei "Sucht" irgendwelche Drogenabhängige vor Augen, eine PC-Spiele-Sucht dagegen, können viele nicht nachvollziehen. Genau diese Tatsache macht diese Sucht zu einer noch gefährlicheren Sucht.

Was wichtig zu wissen wäre:

- hatte er schon vor dem Spiel keine sozialen Kontakte
- hatte er vor dem Spiel Misserfolg im Beruf
- hatte er vor dem Spiel Beziehungsprobleme
- wurde er vor dem Spiel gemobbt?
- wird er jetzt wegen dem Spiel gemobbt?
- konnte er irgendein wichtigs Ziel vor dem Spiel nicht erreichen?
- waren sonst irgendwelche Ereignisse vor dem Spiel?

Das ist sehr wichtig. Du musst wissen, was vor dem Spiel war. Denn das Spiel ist wie schon gesagt nur das Ventil, der letzte Ausweg, die Flucht aus der Realität, der Schutzmantel, die Tarnung, der sichere Ort an dem ihm keiner etwas tun kann. Der Ort wo er aktzeptiert wird, wo er (vermutlich) Freunde hat. Gerade Letzteres verdeutlicht den Teufelskreis.

Jeder Mensch sehnt sich nach sozialen kontakten, nach Freunden.

Vor dem Spiel keine sozialen reale Kontakte oder kaum => Vereinsamung => Isolierung => Depressionen => Suche nach Auswegen => Aufbau einer Scheinrealität (Spiel) => (Schein)freunde => Zusätzliche reale Isolierung => Mögliches Mobbing in der Realenwelt => Keine sozialen reale Kontakte

Und so setzt sich dieser Kreis ewig fort. Also müsst ihr eigentlich nicht über das Spiel reden, sondern über die Probleme, die er versucht im Spiel abzubauen und zu verdrängen. Das ist der Schlüssel und der einzige vernünftige Weg aus der Sucht.


----------



## Dracun (6. März 2011)

Genau so und nicht anders.


----------



## Shaila (6. März 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Nichts gegen die Eltern, aber sowas entsteht doch nicht erst über Nacht. Ich glaube ja nicht, dass jemand, der mit 28 noch bei Mutti lebt und außer WoW nix macht sich zum Suizid aufraffen kann, aber wenn da ernsthafte Gefahr besteht, dann bleibt wohl nur das, was Dracun schon gesagt hat -> Klinik, Beratung, Hilfe holen. Und hoffen, dass die sich der Sache etwas besser annehmen, auch wenn ich meine Zweifel habe.
> 
> Heutzutage ist irgendwie alles eine Krankheit oder ein Syndrom, gegen alles gibt's Therapien und Medikamente. Warum nicht einfach cold turkey? Rechner weg und Schluss. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, zahlen die Eltern für den ganzen Kram und nicht der Filius. Ist diese Drohung vom ihm denn wirklich ernstzunehmen? Irgendwie kommt mir das vor wie bei nem Kleinkind, das droht, so lange die Luft anzuhalten, bis es seinen Willen bekommt. Und das scheint bei ihm bisher prima geklappt zu haben.



Deine Kommentare sind extrem gefährlich. Du wirst es nicht verstehen können, wie schlimm diese Abhängigkeit ist. Das versteht man ,wie oben schon erwähnt, nicht als ein Mensch der diese Hölle noch nicht gesehen hat. Du hast Recht, es ist keine Krankheit. Es ist viel schlimmer: Es ist psychische Folter und die tut viel mehr weh als eine Krankheit. Wenn ich noch einmal die Wahl zwischen "Krankheit" und "Psychischer Folter" hätte, dann würde ich ohne zu zögern Ersteres nehmen.

Ich kann nur an jeden apellieren nicht auf Kommentare wie den von mir Zitierten zu hören. Ihr riskiert damit das Leben des Betroffenen, mehr noch, es gleicht einer Hinrichtung des Betroffenen. Um das besser zu erklären stellt euch vor ein Mensch steht kurz vor dem körperlichen Tod. Ein kleiner Tritt würde ausreichen und er wäre weg. Tritt man ihn nun, so ist der Mensch tot. Der letzte lebende Bereich war in diesem Fall das Herz.

In dem Suchtfall ist WoW der letzte klitzekleine Funken Lebenswillen. Das kleine Tröpfchen, was den Betroffenen überhaupt am Leben hält. Nehmt ihr es einfach weg, dann wäre dass wie ein Schuss ins Herz.


----------



## M1ghtymage (6. März 2011)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Und diese Menschen dann zu hassen, nunja. Dass das nicht gut ist, brauch ich wohl hoffentlich nicht zu sagen.



Das habe ich so nicht gemeint. Bitte konzentrier dich auf eine konstruktive Konversation, anstatt mir Worte in den Mund zu legen.



Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Hehe. Jaaa, ganz so easy, wie er es darstellt, ist es m.M. auch nicht. Dann gäbe es nicht so viele Methadonkliniken. Aber das hat mit WoW-"Sucht" zum Glück nix zu tun.



Vielleicht gibt es nur ganz einfach viele "schwache" Menschen? Soll jetzt keine Behauptung sein, nur eine rhetorische (?) Frage (?)


----------



## Shaila (6. März 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibt es nur ganz einfach viele "schwache" Menschen? Soll jetzt keine Behauptung sein, nur eine rhetorische (?) Frage (?)



Viele berühmte und bekannte Psychologen würden spätestens jetzt einen neuen Tisch benötigen.


----------



## M1ghtymage (6. März 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Viele berühmte und bekannte Psychologen würden spätestens jetzt einen neuen Tisch benötigen.



Ach, mir doch egal. Ich weiß selbst, dass diese Aussage eben nicht die beste war. Ich wollte lediglich damit darauf aufmerksam machen, dass mir dieses "wenn keiner krank ist, wieso gibt es dann krankenhäuser?" nicht passt.

Edit: Besserer Vergleich: Wenn es keine Geister gibt, wieso gibt es dann hunderte Menschen, die sich Geisterjäger nennen; Firmen, die Geisterjägerequipment herstellen und wo kommt eigentlich Teflon her???


----------



## Konov (6. März 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> [...]
> Was wichtig zu wissen wäre:
> [...]



Sehr treffende Analyse und ausgereiftes Hintergrund Wissen zum Thema, toller Beitrag!

Ich denke, wenn man sich mit der Sache näher beschäftigt, wird man verschiedene Lösungsansätze für die Probleme des jungen Mannes finden auch ohne ihm "den PC aus dem Fenster zu schmeißen" o.ä.


----------



## Shaila (6. März 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ach, mir doch egal. Ich weiß selbst, dass diese Aussage eben nicht die beste war. Ich wollte lediglich damit aufmerksam machen, dass mir dieses "wenn keiner krank ist, wieso gibt es dann krankenhäuser?" nicht passt.



Viele hier machen einfach einen grundlegenden Fehler. Viele beschränken den menschen einzig und allein auf den Körper und das ist eine Lebenseinstellung die von der Unfähigkeit zeugt Gefühle zu erkennen und zu verstehen ohne damit jetzt jemanden angreifen zu wollen. Aber ihr könnt doch nicht hier dahergehen und alles "Schlechte" für den Menschen einzig und allein körperlich fest zu machen. Eine Sucht ist doch nicht harmlos, nur weil sie nicht körperlich ist?! Ich meine, wie kommt man auf so einen Trichter? Das ist ja gerade zu ein Schlag ins Gesicht für all die Erkenntnisse im Bereich der Psychologie, mehr noch, manche tun so, als würde es diesen bereich überhaupt garnicht geben und das ist ein mehr als fataler Fehler.


----------



## Diclonii (7. März 2011)

Was Meneleus01 bis jetzt geschrieben hat ist am Vernünftigsten. Ich kann nur sagen das ich vor 4 Jahren in der selben Grube saß.
Die Scheidung meiner Eltern führte zum Neuanfang mit meiner Mom und meinen Geschwistern, neues, hartes Leben für uns, viel Frust seitens meiner Mom, da fingen die Probleme an, ich kann heute zb. immer noch nicht mit dem Frust und den Schmerzen umgehen und es zieht mich immer mehr in Depression wenn ich dieser Frustration für längere Zeit ausgesetzt bin/war.

Tja damals war die einfachste Methode abzuschalten in mein Zimmer zu gehen und den Rechner anzuwerfen, zu erst habe ich WoW gezockt, aber danach gings mit etlichen Games weiter deswegen bezieh ich des nicht nur auf 1 Game.

Wichtig ist aufjedenfall die Situation davor zu erfassen, meistens bahnen sich kleine Übelkeiten an, Freunde und Familie erkennen die zb. nicht weil man ziemlich unaufgeschlossen und für sich lebt und dann ersteht daraus sowas und es entfachen noch mehr Probleme.

Aber die schlimmste Lösung ist wirklich ihm einfach alles wegzunehmen, das bringt nichts ausser das man der Person das Leben noch schwieriger macht.

Es gibt etliche, bessere Wege, aber wichtig ist die Person Schritt für Schritt wieder ins richtige Leben zu bringen.

Das kann zb. mit nem ernsten, vertraulichen Gespräch zwischen den Eltern und Ihm ausgetragen werden, ihn aufklären was da vor sich geht.
Wenn die Person Einsicht zeigt wirds etwas einfacher.

Dann muss man halt Maßnahmen einleiten wie Regulierung der Spielzeit, wieder nen Tagesablauf reinbringen wie morgens nach dem aufstehen Waschen, zeitig Essen einnehmen, Hygiene etc., Arbeit suchen...

Und der Person zeigen das man im realen Leben auch spaßige Dinge vollbringen kann, auch wenns nur bedeutet mit Freunden zu treffen, was trinken/essen und labern, das födert.


Wenn es eben nicht so einfach geht dann kann man auf professionele Hilfe nicht verzichten, ansonsten verschlimmert sich alles wenn man nicht handelt.



Ich würde wie gesagt mit nem ruhigen Gespräch anfangen, wenn 1 nicht hilft dann mehrere.
Wichtig ist nur das man die Person nicht direkt unter Druck setzt indem man zb der Person die Schuld für alles gibt, Sachen unterstellt und etliches.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (7. März 2011)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> @Berserkerkitten
> 
> also gerad als mod solltest du vor dem antworten auch lesen was geschrieben wurde.



Was ich als Mod tun oder lassen sollte, lass' mal ruhig meine Sorge sein.



> also ohne irgendeine ahnung zu haben mal solche kommentare abzulassen finde ich schon heftig.



S.o.
Meine Meinung oder irgendeine "Ahnung" lasse ich mir nicht absprechen. Wenn Du damit ein Problem hast, können wir das gerne per PN klären.


----------



## ZAM (7. März 2011)

Wir laufen hier in die Richtung: "Hauen wir uns Gegenseitig die Köpfe ein" ?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (7. März 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wir laufen hier in die Richtung: "Hauen wir uns Gegenseitig die Köpfe ein" ?



Wie immer, bei solchen Threads. Weil einige, statt anständig zu diskutieren, es viel schöner finden, Leute persönlich anzugreifen, wenn ihnen deren Meinung nicht in den Kram passt.


----------



## Shaila (7. März 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wir laufen hier in die Richtung: "Hauen wir uns Gegenseitig die Köpfe ein" ?



Nein, dass denke ich nicht. Ihr dürft nur nicht immer so empfindlich sein, wenn es mal einen kleinen Ticken "lauter" wird, was bei Diskussionen normal ist. Und ich konnte noch keine ernsthaften persönlichen Angriffe lesen.


----------



## ZAM (7. März 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Nein, dass denke ich nicht. Ihr dürft nur nicht immer so empfindlich sein, wenn es mal einen kleinen Ticken "lauter" wird, was bei Diskussionen normal ist. Und ich konnte noch keine ernsthaften persönlichen Angriffe lesen.



Wenn man sich gegenseitig Ahnungslosigkeit unterstellt, dann ist das kein Angriff? In welcher Welt?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (7. März 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Nein, dass denke ich nicht. Ihr dürft nur nicht immer so empfindlich sein, wenn es mal einen kleinen Ticken "lauter" wird, was bei Diskussionen normal ist. Und ich konnte noch keine ernsthaften persönlichen Angriffe lesen.



Jemand teilt meine Meinung nicht und darum ist die logische Schlussfolgerung, dass ich den Thread nicht gelesen habe, als Mod unfähig bin und sowieso keine Ahnung habe. Nö, ist überhaupt kein Angriff, gell? 

EDIT: Mist, Zam war wieder mal schneller.


----------



## Shaila (7. März 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wenn man sich gegenseitig Ahnungslosigkeit unterstellt, dann ist das kein Angriff? In welcher Welt?



Ach, wenn man es genau betrachtet, sind wir ohnehin alle ahnungslos, denn keiner hier ist wohl ausgebildeter Psychologe. Hier gibt es allerhöchstens Leute, die Ähnliches durchgemacht haben und Erfahrungen schildern können. Ich denke "Ahnungslosigkeit" ist in diesem Zusammenhang kein Angriff. Ein Schließungsgrund wäre für mich, wenn man hier mit Schimpfwörtern umherwerfen würde und das ist nicht der Fall. Die "Folge" eines "Angriffes" hängt auch immer ganz von der Verteidigung des Zieles ab. Manchmal wird der Angriff erst durch die Reaktionen zu einem Angriff, so wie in diesem Fall hier.


----------



## Chillers (7. März 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Was ich als Mod tun oder lassen sollte, lass' mal ruhig meine Sorge sein.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Darf ich hier kurz zwischenmoderieren?
Die Thematik ist schwierig und gerade wenn man selbst betroffen ist, hat man 2 Möglichkeiten:
1. sagen*was Du da meinst, kenne ich ich. Zu wenig oder Zu viel Unterstützung.*

2. *alles abstellen*. Auch wenn es nichts nutzt.

Im Grunde seid ihr näher beieinander, als ihr beide es wahrnehmt.

Ein Suchtproblem, ein Ausgrenzen deswegen kann nur von verschiedenen Seiten in Angriff genommen werden.
@berserkerkitten: nicht alles geht gleich frontal gegen Dich. Du bist sehr emotional und frei von der Sprache weg, was sehr schön ist und mir gefällt. Im Vergleich zu anderen mods. Aber ein bisserl mehr cooldownüben, durchatmen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (7. März 2011)

Wenn ich kittens 1. Post hier drin lese, denke ich, dass er auch schon selbst davon betroffen war (in seiner Familie).


----------



## M1ghtymage (7. März 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Viele hier machen einfach einen grundlegenden Fehler. Viele beschränken den menschen einzig und allein auf den Körper und das ist eine Lebenseinstellung die von der Unfähigkeit zeugt Gefühle zu erkennen und zu verstehen ohne damit jetzt jemanden angreifen zu wollen. Aber ihr könnt doch nicht hier dahergehen und alles "Schlechte" für den Menschen einzig und allein körperlich fest zu machen. Eine Sucht ist doch nicht harmlos, nur weil sie nicht körperlich ist?! Ich meine, wie kommt man auf so einen Trichter? Das ist ja gerade zu ein Schlag ins Gesicht für all die Erkenntnisse im Bereich der Psychologie, mehr noch, manche tun so, als würde es diesen bereich überhaupt garnicht geben und das ist ein mehr als fataler Fehler.



Ich weiß nicht, ob ich richtig verstanden habe, was du mit körperlicher Sucht meinst. Bitte kleine Erklärung, das erleichtert die weitere Konversation.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (7. März 2011)

@Meneleus: Man kann sich auch prima ohne Schimpfwörter persönlich angreifen und diffarmieren, was hier grundsätzlich nicht erwünscht ist. Und jetzt reden wir schon seit einer Seite darüber, ob hier beleidigt wurde oder nicht und sind am eigentlichen Thema vorbei. 

@Chillers: Jein. Solche Reaktionen sind generell nicht gern gesehen, ganz egal, ob da ein Mod beteiligt ist, ein regulärer User oder der Kaiser von China. Man muss nicht allem und jedem zustimmen, aber wer eine andere Meinung hat, kann diese begründen, ohne dem anderen Ahnungslosigkeit zu unterstellen, sie als Schwachsinn abzutun o.ä. - Wir feilen gerade dran. 

@Kaepteniglo: Exakt - ist in meiner Familie gleich mehrfach vorgekommen, Beispiele sind in meinem Posting. Schön, dass jemand aufgepasst hat. ^^


----------



## The Paladin (7. März 2011)

Ich zitiere mich selbst nochmal (Ich denke meine Möglichkeit ist nicht so "hart" wie Computer wegnehmen .... und weil niemand darauf geantwortet hat)



The schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar erst 19, aber ich würde es so machen (Ich bin zwar WoW Spieler, aber nach jeder 2 Monatskarte mache ich ca 3 - 5 Monate Pause).
> 
> Also, ich würde versuchen an die Account-daten zu kommen. Es gibt ja bei WoW die Funktion dass die Eltern die Spielzeit regulieren können. Also können die ja einstellen dass er am Anfang z. B. 6 Stunden am Tag spielen darf und jede Woche ne halbe Stunde weniger oder pro Monat 1 Stunde weniger. Wie viel Zeit sie eben haben wollen.
> 
> MfG Ivan the Paladin



Ich gehe schlafen, ich gehe morgen ins AMS und mir offene Arbeitsstellen ansehen.


----------



## Shaila (7. März 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibt es nur ganz einfach viele "schwache" Menschen? Soll jetzt keine Behauptung sein, nur eine rhetorische (?) Frage (?)



Um mal wieder zum Thema zu kommen.

Ich will mal näher auf diese "Vermutung" eingehen. Mit "schwachen Menschen" sind wahrscheinlich Menschen mit geringer Willenskraft gemeint. Das soll bedeuten, ein Mensch mit geringer Willenskraft ist eher dazu geneigt in eine Sucht hinein zu geraten. Das ist zunächst einmal richtig meiner Meinung nach. Wobei es da auch immer ganz auf den Charakter der jeweiligen Person ankommt. Das Wichtige ist jedoch, dass ein unglaublich starker Wille nötig ist, um sich aus der Sucht bzw. dem Teufelskreis wieder zu befreien.

Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit überhaupt kein Selbstvertrauen mehr, ich befand mich in der selben Situation wie der hier Betroffene. Da war das volle Programm dabei: Ich wurde gemobbt, ich war isoliert, in der Schule ging es bergab, Freunde gab es nicht und die Familie in der Krise. Es kommt irgendwann der Punkt an dem man sich fragt, ob man es wert ist zu leben und dieser Punkt ist die Hölle. Schreckenhafte Szenarien im Kopf, wie man am Besten aus dem Leben tritt: Selbstmord mit Strick und mit Brief auf dem Bett oder doch lieber erst alle töten, die einen "getötet haben". Einfach das messer nehmen und sich selbst aufschneiden oder doch nicht? Und dann sucht man nach irgend einer Rettung. Man hat wirklich nichts, niemanden. Das ist pure Einsamkeit und die ist Grausam und Einsamkeit lässt einen Menschen durchdrehen. Und dieser klitzekleine Hoffnungsschimmer ist dann WoW.

Dabei ist es nicht das Spiel. Es sind die Menschen im Spiel. Das Gefühl: Ich bin da, ich lebe, jemand redet mit mir, ich bin ja überhaupt nicht allein. Das Gefühl das es da Menschen gibt, die etwas mit einem zu tun haben wollen und sei es nur das Bezwingen eines dummen Pixelmonsters. Das ist doch das wonach die Betroffenen im Spiel suchen. Sie klammern sich an diese Menschen im Spiel, weil sie das Letzte sind was sie haben.

Um auf den Willen zurückzukommen. Wenn man soetwas durchgemacht hat, dann hatte man vielleicht vorher (möglicherweiße) einen schwachen oder nicht so starken Willen. Aber wehe danach: Diesen Willen bricht keiner mehr.


P.S: Daher wäre es fatal, so eine Art von Sucht als "harmlos" abzustempeln. Den Fehler machen viele auch bei Depressionen aber dann wieder die "Warum?" Schilder beim Selbstmord oder Amoklauf.


----------



## M1ghtymage (7. März 2011)

The schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mich selbst nochmal (Ich denke meine Möglichkeit ist nicht so "hart" wie Computer wegnehmen .... und weil niemand darauf geantwortet hat)
> 
> 
> 
> Ich gehe schlafen, ich gehe morgen ins AMS und mir offene Arbeitsstellen ansehen.



Das kannst du auf keinen Fall machen. Das würde derjenige als direkten Angriff auf sich werten. Meine Mutter wollte damals auch, dass ich meine Spielzeit mit der von Blizz vorgesehenen Funktion reguliere.
Das ist genauso schlimm wie Account löschen oder PC rauswerfen. Das macht alles nur schlimmer. Wenn du einen Raucher zum Aufhören bringen willst und ihm die Zigaretten wegschmeißt, kauft er sich neue.


----------



## Chillers (7. März 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Wenn ich kittens 1. Post hier drin leste, denke ich, dass er auch schon selbst davon betroffen war (in seiner Familie).



Deswegen das, was ich sagte.
Mene spricht gute Sachen an, Berserker ist betroffen persönlich.
Von beiden Aussagen, oder vom Versuch her wollen beide eine Hilfestellung leisten. Nur von unterschiedlichen Standpunkten aus.
Was besser ist- ehrlich? Ich hab´keine Ahnung, drum lese ich beide Meinungen gerne. Mal das was Mene meint, mal das was Berserkerkitten sagt.
Da müssen die sich doch nicht beharken, die Zwei.

Wobei ich berserkerkitten sehr gut nachempfinden kann, dass man spontan mal losplatzt.
Geht mir ähnlich, diese Contenance wahren ist manchmal ein Mist.


----------



## Shaila (7. März 2011)

Chillers schrieb:


> Deswegen das, was ich sagte.
> Mene spricht gute Sachen an, Berserker ist betroffen persönlich.
> Von beiden Aussagen, oder vom Versuch her wollen beide eine Hilfestellung leisten. Nur von unterschiedlichen Standpunkten aus.
> Was besser ist- ehrlich? Ich hab´keine Ahnung, drum lese ich beide Meinungen gerne. Mal das was Mene meint, mal das was Berserkerkitten sagt.
> ...



Bring mich da nicht mit rein, ich habe im gesamten Thread nicht einmal was gegen irgendjemanden persönlich gesagt, dass war jemand Anderes, ich habe versucht eine Schlichterrolle einzunehmen und jetzt bitte BTT und nicht immer gleich alle einschnappen, ist ja grausam.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (7. März 2011)

Jau, wir sind hier aber nicht im "Analysiert Kitten" Thread. 

Als Mod räume ich mit Spam und Flames auf, sorge dafür, dass die Regeln eingehalten werden und verschiebe Threads, die im falschen Forum gelandet sind. Es ist *nicht* meine Aufgabe, als leuchtendes Vorbild Seelsorge zu gewähren, 100% exakte Lebensberatung zu liefern und zu jedem Zeitpunkt darauf zu achten, dass unter gar keinen Umständen über 25 Ecken einer meiner Posts mittelbar zu jemandes Suizid führen könnte. Meint Ihr sowas wirklich ernst? Ich diskutiere hier wie jeder andere auch und mir steht eine eigene Meinung zu, wie jedem anderen auch. Mit dieser kann man übereinstimmen, muss man aber nicht. Das ist hier ein Spieleforum, keine Notfallhotline!

@Chillers: Ich habe halt beobachten dürfen, wie meine persönlichen "Beispiele" ihre Beziehungen wegen ihres Spiels in den Sand gesetzt haben, bei einem wars dann mit der Schule erst mal essig, beim anderen Job, Kohle, Haus, das ganze Leben futsch. Und ich bleibe dabei - da half nur "cold turkey". Alles weg und endlich aufwachen. Wenn jemand nur zockt und sich partout weigert, auch nur den Raum zu verlassen, wie willst Du das moderieren, regulieren oder sonst wie helfend eingreifen? Habe das jetzt zweimal über Jahre hinweg beobachtet und in beiden Fällen war das absolut nutzlos und die Einsicht kam erst mit Zwangsentzug. In einem Fall leider dadurch, dass eben nicht mal mehr Kohle für Strom und Internet da war.


----------



## Shaila (7. März 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob ich richtig verstanden habe, was du mit körperlicher Sucht meinst. Bitte kleine Erklärung, das erleichtert die weitere Konversation.



Na eigentlich ist es ganz simpel. Es gibt im Prinzip zwei großen Hauptgruppen im Bereich "Sucht". Da wäre zum Einen die "körperliche Abhängigkeit" und zum anderen die "psychische Sucht". Bei der ersten Sucht würde der Körper bei direktem Entzug vermutlich großen Schaden nehmen bzw. sterben. Ein Beispiel wären hier z.B. Schmerztabletten. Es gibt Leute, die können nicht mehr ohne Schmerztabletten, denn ihr Körper hat sich schon so darauf angepasst, dass er nicht einfach plötzlich wieder ohne die Einnahme der Tabletten funktionieren kann.

Der zweite Bereich, die "psychische Sucht" liegt hier in diesem Thread vor. Bei dieser Sucht bestünde für den Körper keine Gefahr, sollte man das Suchtmittel einfach wegnehmen. Die Psyche würde jedoch höchstwahrscheinlich großen Schaden nehmen. Nervenzusammenbruch, Panik, Stress. Und im schlimmsten Fall könnte es zum Selbstmord führen, aber das habe ich ja oben schon beschrieben. Ich persönlich halte die psychische Sucht für viel gefährlicher und das Schlimme ist, dass noch viel in diesem bereich geforscht wird und noch nicht alles geklärt ist. Vieles ist auch umstritten.

P.S: Die psychischen Reaktionen können dann auch zu körperlichen Folgen führen, ein Grund, weshalb ich diese Sucht für viel gefährlicher halte.


----------



## Chillers (7. März 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Jau, wir sind hier aber nicht im "Analysiert Kitten" Thread.
> 
> 
> @Chillers: Ich habe halt beobachten dürfen, wie meine persönlichen "Beispiele" ihre Beziehungen wegen ihres Spiels in den Sand gesetzt haben, bei einem wars dann mit der Schule erst mal essig, beim anderen Job, Kohle, Haus, das ganze Leben futsch. Und ich bleibe dabei - da half nur "cold turkey". Alles weg und endlich aufwachen. Wenn jemand nur zockt und sich partout weigert, auch nur den Raum zu verlassen, wie willst Du das moderieren, regulieren oder sonst wie helfend eingreifen? Habe das jetzt zweimal über Jahre hinweg beobachtet und in beiden Fällen war das absolut nutzlos und die Einsicht kam erst mit Zwangsentzug. In einem Fall leider dadurch, dass eben nicht mal mehr Kohle für Strom und Internet da war.



Danke, dass Du mir den *kitten*-thread unterstellst- wobei ich wirklich Katzen absolut liebe , von daher prallt alles an mir ab.
Es gibt aber nicht nur Deine *Ich schliess alles weg`* -> beste Maßnahme wie von Dir gefordert.
Du musst mal reden, dann sind alle anderen auch nicht mehr bockig.
Komm´mal vom Thron.
Versuch´einmal ein Stück ein wenig von Deiner negativen Erfahrung abzurücken und ein bisschen andere Gedanken zuzulassen. Versuch´mal.


----------



## LiangZhou (7. März 2011)

Uhh, das trifft auf nen Kumpel auch zu, Vorfall ind er Familie, Ausbildung abgebrochen, beziehungstechnisch im Keller-> Ab an die Rechenkiste! Man hats mim "abstellen" versucht, was kam raus? Er griff zu Rauschmitteln, yay.

Nur um das mal als weiteres, mögliches Ergebnis ind en Raum zu werfen ;3


&#8364;: Ich muss Chillers leider zustimmen, ich denke auch nicht das Kittens Maßnahme in dem Fall die beste wäre, auch wenns bei ihm geklappt hat


----------



## Berserkerkitten (7. März 2011)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Uhh, das trifft auf nen Kumpel auch zu, Vorfall ind er Familie, Ausbildung abgebrochen, beziehungstechnisch im Keller-> Ab an die Rechenkiste! Man hats mim "abstellen" versucht, was kam raus? Er griff zu Rauschmitteln, yay.
> 
> Nur um das mal als weiteres, mögliches Ergebnis ind en Raum zu werfen ;3



In dem Fall war mit Sicherheit auch "Flucht vor der Realität" im Spiel, wenn Du weißt, was ich meine. RL suckt -> ab nach Azeroth. Wenn man WoW wegnimmt, muss ne "Ersatzdroge" her.
Wenn ich das Beispiel im Thread richtig verstanden habe, war das ja eher wie bei meinen Verwandten - da kam erst das Dauerzocken, dann fing das RL an zu leiden. In dem Fall ist WoW keine Flucht, da fehlt's m.E. nur an Disziplin.


----------



## Grushdak (7. März 2011)

Moin,

mir fällt zwar gerade nicht das Patentrezept zu diesem Problem ein - bin eh kein Therapeut.
Dennoch finde ich es schon interessant, wie hier was als Sucht angesehen wird.
Auch interessant ist, wie jedes Problem (Alkohol, Droge, Spiele) einzeln behandelt/bezeichnet wird.

Was ist Droge?
Drogen kann nahezu alles sein/werden - von dem man meint, daß man ohne nicht kann.
Die Entzugerscheinungen können bei jeder Droge auftreten und haben die unterschiedlichsten Form -
sowohl psychisch als auch körperlich.

Das Einzige, was mir bei dem Problem hier einfällt ...
Ich würde erstens nicht mehr seine Sucht bezahlen.
Vielleicht, wenn er wirklich ohne nicht mehr kann, wird er evtl. endlich versuchen, sein eigenes Geld zu verdienen,
was wiedrum sein Leben ändern kann.
Das kann allerdings auch nach hinten losgehen.

Andererseits wird ich ihm schon nahelegen, zumindest eine ambulante Therapie zu machen.
Nur diese muss er auch wirklich wollen - sonst hat das keinen Sinn.
Dazu muss er sich aber selber erstmal bewußt sein, wie tief er schon drinnen steckt.
Und das tut er.
Seine Suizidandrohung ist imo ernst zu nehmen.

Bei erfolgslosen Suizidversuchen (sollten sie nem Arzt bekannt werden) wird man dann eh vor die "Wahl" gestellt - 
freiwillige ambulante Therapie oder Zwangseinweisung (selber 1991 erlebt).

Was aber imo sehr wichtig ist, daß die Unterhaltung zwischen ihm, den Eltern und ihm Nahestehende funktioniert -
bzw. wieder hergestellt wird.
Das alleine kann ihm schon wieder etwas Halt geben.
Dazu gehören dann auch Alternativen, die für ihn gefunden werden sollten.

Viel Erfolg beim Bewältigen dieser Sucht! 

*ps.* 
Disziplin ist ja schön und gut.
Nur sagt man ja nicht von heute auf morgen, "Ich bin nun süchtig" (das kommt meistens sehr schleichend)
Und mit der Sucht verschwindet als erstes die Disziplin. 

greetz & Gute Nacht


----------



## Shaila (7. März 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> In dem Fall war mit Sicherheit auch "Flucht vor der Realität" im Spiel, wenn Du weißt, was ich meine. RL suckt -> ab nach Azeroth. Wenn man WoW wegnimmt, muss ne "Ersatzdroge" her.
> Wenn ich das Beispiel im Thread richtig verstanden habe, war das ja eher wie bei meinen Verwandten - da kam erst das Dauerzocken, dann fing das RL an zu leiden. In dem Fall ist WoW keine Flucht, da fehlt's m.E. nur an Disziplin.



Doch, auch in diesem Fall kann WoW eine Flucht sein. Wenn er mit seinem echten Leben nicht zufrieden war/ist und in WoW das geboten bekommt, was er in der realen Welt nicht hat, dann zieht er vielleicht die WoW vor. Das Problem ist halt immer: Man kann nie ganz in einen Menschen blicken und du wirst denke ich auch nicht jedes Detail über deinen Verwandten wissen, wer weiss ob der dir alles erzählt von seinen Sorgen und Ängsten. Ich denke eher nicht. Außerdem muss ich zustimmen, dass "einfach wegnehmen" funktionieren KANN. Aber in den wenigsten Fällen ist es der Fall und man spielt im Grunde auf "Gut Glück", deswegen wäre es für mich die letzte Option.

P.S: Ich kurier mich jetzt erstmal von Fasching aus. Ein Wunder, dass ich überhaupt noch im Stande bin Sätze und Texte zu bilden um die Uhrzeit und nach dem Wochenende. Viel Spaß noch beim diskutieren.


----------



## Grushdak (7. März 2011)

Das größte Mysterium der Menschen ist ihre eigene Psyche,
die man nie erkären kann - da sie bei jedem Menschen (wennauch manchmal ähnlich) anders ist - nie gleich. 

gn8


----------



## Deathstyle (7. März 2011)

Ich gebe Kitten eigentlich völlig recht.
Demjenigen muss der Hahn abgedreht werden, was auch möglich ist da keine körperliche Abhängigkeit möglich ist - sprich: es gibt keine körperlichen Folgen.
Natürlich darf man die Sache damit nicht als abgeschlossen ansehen, dann müssen die Eltern und Freunde/ehemalige Freunde/Verwandte/whatever von dem Jungen zusehen das er sein Leben wieder zurückbekommt. Er darf nachdem abstellen des Computers garkeine Zeit für irgendwas anderes haben als sein Leben. Man muss ihm einfach klarmachen das er zum Arbeitsamt muss, das er sich waschen, rasieren usw. muss und er sollte verdammt nochmal von seinen Eltern, in dessen Haushalt er ja lebt, zur Hausarbeit getrieben werden - soll er halt einkaufen fahren, Müll rausbringen, kochen und sich ums Saubermachen kümmern - mal im ernst, meine Eltern hätten mir was erzählt wenn ich mich nur durchgefuttert hätte und absolut nix beigetragen hätte. Es ist nurmal klar, wenn er kein Geld verdient und finanziert werden will, dann muss er was dafür tun, daher ist das auch nicht lächerlich wenn er die Haushaltsaufgaben übernimmt solange er nix anderes vorzuweisen hat.

Wie ist denn eigentlich dein Draht zu deinem Cousin? Ich habe sehr intensiven Kontakt zu meinen Cousinen und Cousins und unternehme sehr häufig was mit denen sofern es uns zeitlich erlaubt ist (studieren/arbeiten alle relativ weit voneinander entfernt) und ich würde meine Verwandtschaft dahingehend schon als sehr gute Freunde bezeichnen - daher bist du hier vielleicht für Resozialisierung zu gebrauchen


----------



## Grushdak (7. März 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> ... da keine körperliche Abhängigkeit möglich ist - sprich: es gibt keine körperlichen Folgen.


Hast Du schonmal was von Psychosomatik gehört?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (7. März 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Doch, auch in diesem Fall kann WoW eine Flucht sein. Wenn er mit seinem echten Leben nicht zufrieden war/ist und in WoW das geboten bekommt, was er in der realen Welt nicht hat, dann zieht er vielleicht die WoW vor. Das Problem ist halt immer: Man kann nie ganz in einen Menschen blicken und du wirst denke ich auch nicht jedes Detail über deinen Verwandten wissen, wer weiss ob der dir alles erzählt von seinen Sorgen und Ängsten. Ich denke eher nicht. Außerdem muss ich zustimmen, dass "einfach wegnehmen" funktionieren KANN. Aber in den wenigsten Fällen ist es der Fall und man spielt im Grunde auf "Gut Glück", deswegen wäre es für mich die letzte Option.
> 
> P.S: Ich kurier mich jetzt erstmal von Fasching aus. Ein Wunder, dass ich überhaupt noch im Stande bin Sätze und Texte zu bilden um die Uhrzeit und nach dem Wochenende. Viel Spaß noch beim diskutieren.



In meinem Fall weiß ich das ganz gut, weil ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt mit meinem Bruder und meinem Vater in einem Haus gewohnt habe und Job, Ehe, Schule etc liefen super, dann kam WoW, dann ging's bei ihnen den Bach runter.

Und aus dem im Thread genannten Beispiel lese ich nunmal leider keinen armen, hilfebedürftigen Menschen heraus, um den man sich kümmern muss, sondern eine faule Socke, die ganz einfach nicht mit dem Arsch hochkommt und lieber 24/7 durchzockt und sich von Mami und Papi durchfüttern lässt. Konsequenzen muss er nicht befürchten, da droht er halt damit, sich schlimmstenfalls was anzutun. Lieber TE, falls ich da völlig daneben liege, sag' es mir ruhig - es liegt mir fern, Dir in irgendeiner Weise persönlich auf die Zehen zu treten, ich kenne die von Dir genannte Person auch nicht und kann mich täuschen. Das ist lediglich der Eindruck, der sich mir aus Deinem Eingangspost ergibt und sollte dieser stimmen, würde ich den entsprechenden Menschen knallhart auf "Entzug" setzen.

EDIT: Natürlich hat Deathsytle ebenfalls Recht - einfach "nur" abstellen ist nicht. Derjenige muss dann auch mit allen Mitteln ins Leben zurück. Job, Freundeskreis, ab und zu vor die Tür und nicht einfach vergammeln. Eben mitkriegen, dass sich das richtige Leben nicht in Azeroth abspielt.


----------



## BlizzLord (7. März 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich gebe Kitten eigentlich völlig recht.
> Demjenigen muss der Hahn abgedreht werden, was auch möglich ist da keine körperliche Abhängigkeit möglich ist - sprich: es gibt keine körperlichen Folgen.



Schwachsinn, Auch die Psyche spielt dort eine wichtige Rolle. Also verteil hier nicht dein Halbwissen...
Sowas kann ganz schön nach hinten losgehen.


----------



## Deathstyle (7. März 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Hast Du schonmal was von Psychosomatik gehört?



Ich glaube kaum dass das hier wirklich der Fall ist. Also ja hab ich, weiß zwar nur grob was es ist aber ich weiß worauf du hinaus willst. Bin trotzdem der Meinung das sein Verhalten völlig andere Hintergründe hat. Ich glaube auch nicht das er überhaupt so leben will, ich glaube das er sich selbst schon oft genug Gedanken darüber gemacht haben wird ob er ewig so weiterleben will, falls nicht, dann sollte man ihm das einfach klar machen. Aber das er sich darüber Gedanken macht bedeutet nicht das er auch die Möglichkeiten und Perspektiven sieht - er braucht dabei definitiv hilfe.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (7. März 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Schwachsinn, Auch die Psyche spielt dort eine wichtige Rolle. Also verteil hier nicht dein Halbwissen...



Gna! Muss das dauernd sein? "Schwachsinn"? Völlig egal, ob er Recht hat oder nicht, das ist einfach unnötig!



> Sowas kann ganz schön nach hinten losgehen.


In wiefern? Nochmal - das ist hier ein Spieleforum, keine Notfallhotline. Ich unterstelle dem TE einfach mal, dass er nicht zu den Eltern rennt, ihnen mitteilt, dass er Deathstyles Post in einem Forum gelesen hat und dass sie seinen Vorschlag direkt und mit fatalen Folgen in die Tat umsetzen. Er wollte lediglich Meinungen und Vorschläge hören und die bekommt er - wie richtig, passend oder völlig verkehrt die sind, tut dabei gar nichts zur Sache, wir sind keine Psychologen.


----------



## M1ghtymage (7. März 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Disziplin ist ja schön und gut.
> Nur sagt man ja nicht von heute auf morgen, "Ich bin nun süchtig" (das kommt meistens sehr schleichend)
> Und mit der Sucht verschwindet als erstes die Disziplin.



Man sagt vielleicht nicht von heute auf morgen " ich bin süchtig", aber wenn man es erkannt hat und den Willen hat kann/muss man von heute auf morgen sagen "jetzt ist schluss".


----------



## ZAM (7. März 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Schwachsinn






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (7. März 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Schwachsinn, Auch die Psyche spielt dort eine wichtige Rolle. Also verteil hier nicht dein Halbwissen...
> Sowas kann ganz schön nach hinten losgehen.



Meine Aussage das es keine körperlichen Folgen gäbe ist dennoch vollkommen richtig. Natürlich spielt die Psyche eine Rolle, die Psyche spielte schon ne Rolle in dem Moment wo derjenige süchtig nach dem Spiel wurde aber das heißt trotzdem nicht das er körperliche Folgen davonträgt. Natürlich ist der Junge völlig labil - sonst würde er ja auch sein Leben nicht so wegwerfen meine Güte - deshalb sollte man sich ja auch um ihn kümmern und zusehen das er seinen Lebenswillen und seinen Mut wiederfindet und nicht einfach abschalten und wieder allein lassen.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (7. März 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Man sagt vielleicht nicht von heute auf morgen " ich bin süchtig", aber wenn man es erkannt hat und den Willen hat kann/muss man von heute auf morgen sagen "jetzt ist schluss".



Ich persönlich sehe da 2 Fehler.

1. Das erkennen wird nicht einfach von selber kommen. Gerade hier sind Bezugspersonen von Außen wichtig. Kein WoW-Spieler wird eines Tages vor dem PC sitzen und denken "Hey ist ja eigentlich sau der Unsinn den ich hier mache. Das dient alles nur dazu mich von meinen wahren Problemen abzulenken".

2. Genau das gleiche ist das Aufgeben der Sucht. Man muss nicht immer der harte Under-Dog sein und behaupten man könne alles alleine schaffen wenn man es nur genug will. Diese Menschen brauchen Anerkennung um wieder Vertrauen im Leben zu fassen.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (7. März 2011)

richtig berserkerkitten, es war ein angriff auf dich. als moderator sollte man schon lesen und nicht solche vorschläge bringen, die die lage deutlich verschlimmern könnten.
das hat nix mit meinung zutun die ich nicht teile. solche ratschläge sind gefährlich und wenn man nur halbwissen oder noch weniger hat, sollte man dies gerade als mod unterlassen.
als mod hat man auch eine vorbildfunktion. von daher denke ich nicht das du tun und lassen kannst was du willst.



> Ich unterstelle dem TE einfach mal, dass er nicht zu den Eltern rennt, ihnen mitteilt, dass er Deathstyles Post in einem Forum gelesen hat und dass sie seinen Vorschlag direkt und mit fatalen Folgen in die Tat umsetzen...


woher willst du das wissen? was glaubst du warum er hier nen thread aufmacht? richtig um ratschläge zu bekommen. und dann schreiben viele das man ihm einfach das inet wegnehmen soll. und sogar ein mod sagt sowas.

was wäre wenn der Te in paar Tagen schreibt das der süchtige selbstmord begangen hat, weil ihm das suchtmittel weggenommen wurde?




> Demjenigen muss der Hahn abgedreht werden, was auch möglich ist da keine körperliche Abhängigkeit möglich ist - sprich: es gibt keine körperlichen Folgen.


das muss so nicht stimmen. wir wissen nicht wie er psychisch drauf ist. könnte sein das er sich oder sogar anderen etwas antut.
ein nervenzusammenbruch könnte auch die folge sein.



ich bitte darum den thread zu schließen, da hier wohl niemand dem Te helfen kann. dazu gibt es fachforen und therapien. unglaublich das solch ein thread so ewig offen gelassen wird, damit noch mehr leute falsche ratschläge geben können.
in einem hat berserkerkitten nämlich recht:


> Nochmal - das ist hier ein Spieleforum, keine Notfallhotline.


----------



## ZAM (7. März 2011)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]


> was wäre wenn der Te in paar Tagen schreibt das der süchtige selbstmord begangen hat, weil ihm das suchtmittel weggenommen wurde?


[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Und genau deswegen mache ich hier zu. Keiner hier ist Psychologe oder bemächtigt in einer Situation wirklich anwendbare Ratschläge zu geben, vor allem da keiner hier die tatsächliche Situation kennt. [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]@CrAzyPsyCh0: Moderatoren dürfen sich normal an Themen beteiligen. Die Vorbildfunktion liegt einzig beim generellen Verhalten bei der Kommunikation - maße dir bitte nicht an, Moderatoren oder anderen Usern vorzuschreiben, wie sie sich im Forum zu verhalten haben.[/font]


----------

